# BA Shrimp sale. Jan 28/2011



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

25% all shrimps (8 types in house) at BA @ Scar.

CSR said (and visual checked) Fire Red Shrimp are there.

CRS/FireRed (no RCS in house)/Amanos will be on sale Jan 28/2011

http://bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Scarborough.html?reloaded=true


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Opps... perhaps a MOD can move this to the GENERAL DISCUSSION area for the good deals and such.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Will do...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Spoke with CSR @ [email protected]

Fire Red Shrimp $3.99 or $10 for 3

CRS $5.99 or $15 for 3 (B grade)

Amano Shrimp $3.99 or $10 for 3

All in stock are prices are default so apply the 25% off on that.


NB: Argh... the points system is odd with BA. Only 3 stores (Scarbrough, HQ I think is Oakville, and one more I forgot) share the same BA points data base. This means only those 3 stores you can rack up your points at and cash in later. ALL OTHER BA STORES ARE FRANCHISED! This means your points card will ONLY WORK AT THE STORE YOU STARTED THE ACCOUNT AT. 

No BA has NO PLANS to centralize it when I spoke withthem.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

They should centralize their points plan thing, it is just stupid otherwise.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I forgot to ask if thier online one is in that points system as well. It would piss a lot of people off if it is not and you have to have a seperate account for everything. That's like leaking points away where if you did not know. The points add up over time for more aqua goodness but sucks when you lose like IDK 500 points here and there each time when you did not know that your card does not work at thier store.


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't waste your time if you are looking fire red. They are cherries.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

> Don't waste your time if you are looking fire red. They are cherries.


Yeah, they are cherries. Some of their Amano's are great though, some are 1.5-2" long. Frank's aquarium has Fire reds from Taiwan but he couldn't tell me if they were Sakura's or Taiwan Fire Reds, brilliant colours though.


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah Franks got some real nice fire reds. There are tigers and pinochicoo as well.



arc said:


> Yeah, they are cherries. Some of their Amano's are great though, some are 1.5-2" long. Frank's aquarium has Fire reds from Taiwan but he couldn't tell me if they were Sakura's or Taiwan Fire Reds, brilliant colours though.


----------

